# Wie komme ich zu dem Ponylevel?



## Scher123 (20. Juni 2012)

Hey Leute,

ich habe heute erfahren das es das sogenannte Ponylevel gibt^^Leider habe ich noch nicht herraus gefunden wie ich da hin kommen kann..
Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Murfy (20. Juni 2012)

Gibt doch sogar einen Artikel hier auf Buffed dazu. 

http://www.buffed.de/Diablo-3-PC-27763/Specials/Diablo-3-Guide-Hirtenstab-Ponylevel-Grafschaft-Launebach-891176/

mfg


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. Juni 2012)

Oder auch einen existierenden Thread:
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/197388-frage-zum-geheimlevel/


----------

